# Black Rifle Coffee - am I supposed to hate them or drink their coffee?



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 1, 2022)

I just thought it was a group of Bro-Vets (to include Mat Best) but today I was reading a thread on another board and saw the quote: _”Fuck em. They don’t care about the 2nd amendment or liberty. They care only about $$$$$”_

Sheesh, I cannot keep up with what companies I’m supposed to be boycotting or supporting anymore.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 2, 2022)

Sometimes people's concepts of "liberty" can vary vastly to the law or common sense. If you like their product keep buying it I say. I find BRC over the top and a bit much but they also don't sell coffee here nor do I drink it so that opinion is worth the pixels it's written on


----------



## Bypass (Apr 2, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I just thought it was a group of Bro-Vets (to include Mat Best) but today I was reading a thread on another board and saw the quote: _”Fuck em. They don’t care about the 2nd amendment or liberty. They care only about $$$$$”_
> 
> Sheesh, I cannot keep up with what companies I’m supposed to be boycotting or supporting anymore.


I tried some of that overpriced swill a while back because I liked the thought of supporting fellow veterans. It really wasn't that good and then there is this.

Now given this websites title is well controversial to say the least. This is supposedly the reason people aren't fans of the BRCC

Take it with a grain of salt.

The Truth About Black Rifle Coffee Company


----------



## Muppet (Apr 2, 2022)

Haven't tried their coffee. I heard Hafer was a leftist cunt. Could care less about that company. I agree with 95 percent of that article posted.


----------



## AWP (Apr 2, 2022)

I like some of their coffee. Their berserker blend in partnership with Viking Tactics was very good. Otherwise, I find their products overpriced.

At least one staff member of BRCC is a member here though I haven’t seen them around in awhile.

I won’t speak to a company’s politics, but I’ve seen some cringe-worthy interviews with Hafer. At the end of the day, their coffee is more than I like to pay and I can use my time more productively than separating the wheat from the chaff in a case like this. I wish them no ill will, their stuff just isn’t for me.


----------



## Dimethylamine (Apr 2, 2022)

I like the coffee, but I just can't get behind the bro vet culture.  "Murica, guns, boobs, womenz!"


----------



## Archangel27 (Apr 2, 2022)

Gotta love how they are publicly listed now on the NYSE.  I won't invest in them myself but I don't knock them for selling their products however they can.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 2, 2022)

One of my sons gave me a BRCC travel mug…but I’ve never had their coffee. We drink 8 O’Clock coffee because it’s good, cheaper than most and has been around since Oog invented fire.

It was trendy to buy bro-vet company stuff and display the logos a few years ago… just like it was trendy for every swinging dick to set up a card table outside the local supermarket and sell military trinkets to “help support veterans.”

Just like it was trendy to grow big beards because SOF was growing big beards in Halfassistan.

Just like tacticool stuff.

Now it’s trendy to be a Black person or be affiliated with a Black person or entity. (No offense or racism intended here. Marketing statistics bear me out.)

Now…if Black Rifle Coffee Company could re-brand itself as Black People Coffee Company, it might survive a military trend recession.


----------



## Cookie_ (Apr 2, 2022)

People turned on BRCC because they pulled back on associating their brand with Rittenhouse because it was bad for their overall business and desire to become a larger company.

People further started to hate them (and Hafer in particular) because he did a NYT interview saying he hated see white nationalists, proud boys, and people at the January 6th "whatever the hell you call it" wearing merch and claiming to represent the values of the company. Dude is a "liberal" because he's a non-MAGA libertarian leaning conservative.

The canned coffee they sell in gas stations is pretty good, but I don't buy anything else from them.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 2, 2022)

Maybe just like what you want to like? Who really gives a fuck about their politics?

Do you not use an iPhone because of weird Tim Cook beliefs?

If you like their coffee better than some local shit or Starbucks, buy it. If you don’t, dont?

I find the politics of our oil and gas companies repugnant. I still buy gas from shell.

*posted from my iPhone.*

ETA: I guarantee the politics of BRCC is more in line with what the majority here respects and adhere to than most good coffee producers, who are much more likely to support ghastly LGBTQIA’s than the veterans charities.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 2, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Maybe just like what you want to like? Who really gives a fuck about their politics?
> 
> Do you not use an iPhone because of weird Tim Cook beliefs?
> 
> ...


Yep...if I based everything I bought or did on someone's political stances...I would never be able to leave my house, watch TV, eat, drink, etc. I do what I do because I want to. If I don't like "their" politics and I am asked, I give my opinion. If asked why I purchased their "product" - my response is, "I wanted it." Their coffee is all right - not great. Hafer has some disagreeable political thoughts. At the end of the day, I simply don't care what he thinks if I want his coffee.


----------



## Dimethylamine (Apr 2, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Maybe just like what you want to like? Who really gives a fuck about their politics?
> 
> Do you not use an iPhone because of weird Tim Cook beliefs?
> 
> ...



This is why I still eat at Chick-Fil-A despite of what people say about them.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm still not sure how them going public will be good for them.  I've had the coffee, it's basically Starbucks but with a bro-vet spin. And I think I've mentioned a million times I hate bro-vet culture generally.  

If you want good coffee, a local roaster that goes single origin and direct trade will give you better coffee every day of the week.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 2, 2022)

Dimethylamine said:


> This is why I still eat at Chick-Fil-A despite of what people say about them.



That’s a perfect example for me.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 2, 2022)

Starbucks has done pretty well for themselves despite being having an average product, wouldn't you say?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 2, 2022)

Speaking of chains, anyone have a Dutch Brothers near them?  The lines are worse than Chick Fila.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 2, 2022)

They went public because they now encompass multiple different companies and charities; all to help out our communities.  They now have multiple brick and mortar, franchise locations.

There products aren't meant for everyone but they do have the numbers to be profitable and expand.  I like some of their blends but the price was to much.  I use McDonald's ground.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Apr 2, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Speaking of chains, anyone have a Dutch Brothers near them?  The lines are worse than Chick Fila.


I'll second that. I'll grab a coffee from Dutch Bros, but only in the middle of the day, otherwise the lines are unbearable. 

Also in my opinion Dutch Bros coffee has more sugar in it than Starbucks. It's a rare drink for me.


----------



## Dimethylamine (Apr 2, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> Starbucks has done pretty well for themselves despite being having an average product, wouldn't you say?



It's consistent, I'll give them that.  I've had it from all the way from Seattle to Germany to Turkey and it has the same taste.  I think they got too much heat for prohibiting the 2nd Amendment protesters from using their places as a rally point.  They just wanted to stay out of it, but got the other side of the spotlight instead.



ThunderHorse said:


> Speaking of chains, anyone have a Dutch Brothers near them?  The lines are worse than Chick Fila.



This chain is exploding in my state; apparently the standards to open one are pretty high and you're almost guaranteed to make good money as a franchiser.  The drinks are too sugary for me.  It's as if Cold Stone started a coffee joint.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 2, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Maybe just like what you want to like? Who really gives a fuck about their politics?
> 
> Do you not use an iPhone because of weird Tim Cook beliefs?
> 
> ...


I just hate Tim Cook because he’s from Baldwin County… /sarc


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 2, 2022)

racing_kitty said:


> I just hate Tim Cook because he’s from Baldwin County… /sarc



Idk what that means but I respect it


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 2, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Idk what that means but I respect it


Baldwin County is the next county over, across Mobile Bay. All the bougie rich folks live in Daphne, Fairhope, Montrose, and on Ono Island, while the meth heads live in Silverhill, Summerdale, etc. Mobilians throw shade because stupid local rivalry. I’m just low-key ashamed to even be from Alabama


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 2, 2022)

@racing_kitty


----------



## AWP (Apr 3, 2022)

As mentioned, we can't practice consumer activism without ending up in a cave, naked, making our own tools from rocks and animal parts. (Okay, that's a pretty cool Friday night, but I digress). We can push back, even if it is merely symbolic.

I refuse to watch Liam Neeson or John Cena because of their politics; same for pro sports. Ice cream? No Ben and Jerry's. I avoid Pakistani-made products like the plague. The list goes on and we all have our different pressure points. Hell, my lesbian daughter who abhors Chik-Fil-A's politics allows herself a box of nuggies once or twice a year.

We can perform a little, if token, part to push back without taking a 12 gauge to one of our feet.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 3, 2022)

Dimethylamine said:


> I like the coffee, but I just can't get behind the bro vet culture. "Murica, guns, boobs, womenz!


I like coffee, Murica, guns, and boobs. Call it what you want. 

Seriously though, I get your point.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 3, 2022)

I support the Chinese Communist Party because half the shit I own is from China. Am I a traitor? Hell no, man, I’m part of the cadre. I’m taking the Great Leap Forward. Got my pith helmet, AK, bag of rice…GTG.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 3, 2022)

I still can't believe you all have iPhones.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 3, 2022)

I don't drink coffee -- nasty shit -- so I'm not a customer either way. I've seen some of the criticism but haven't followed it very closely.

With that said, from what I've seen, a lot of people are getting their undies in a bunch over some pretty silly stuff. Is BRCC screwing over their customers or investors? Are they acting immoral or unethical in any way? Do they have 8 year olds in Guatemala (or wherever) working 12 hour days picking beans for a nickel a week? So far as I can tell, the answer to those questions in a hard no. On the contrary,  BRCC seems to be fairly generous in their support of a variety of vet programs, although it's tough to know for certain relative to their revenue/profits.  Regardless, that seems pretty good by me.  What are their critics doing instead? Throwing stones is easy.

In general, people just need to calm the fuck down. I don't know when we became a society of absolutes. I do blame social media for a lot of it. I have a number of friends that have differing political views from mine. Disagreeing with a viewpoint or decision shouldn't mean that I now must also hate or boycott that person/company/etc. If I did so, I probably wouldn't eat or buy anything and I sure wouldn't have as many friends (which is already a small pool anyway because I'm a misanthrope 😉). In my view, this seems to be just another varient of the "cancel culture". If you don't to patron a particular business due to some conflict with your beliefs, fine -- we all do it to some extent (ex. I don't like Chinese products and try to avoid them when possible) -- but do it because you want to based on your beliefs, not because a bunch of other ding-dongs tell you it's wrong.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 3, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Haven't tried their coffee. I heard Hafer was a leftist cunt. Could care less about that company. I agree with 95 percent of that article posted.


He comes off that way.   Think before speaking means the PR section doesn't work overtime explaining your statement off that way.


AWP said:


> I like some of their coffee. Their berserker blend in partnership with Viking Tactics was very good. Otherwise, I find their products overpriced.
> 
> At least one staff member of BRCC is a member here though I haven’t seen them around in awhile.
> 
> I won’t speak to a company’s politics, but I’ve seen some cringe-worthy interviews with Hafer. At the end of the day, their coffee is more than I like to pay and I can use my time more productively than separating the wheat from the chaff in a case like this. I wish them no ill will, their stuff just isn’t for me.


Overpriced, average.  Though the BRCC franchise next to Starbucks is busier then Starbucks.


Cookie_ said:


> People turned on BRCC because they pulled back on associating their brand with Rittenhouse because it was bad for their overall business and desire to become a larger company.
> 
> People further started to hate them (and Hafer in particular) because he did a NYT interview saying he hated see white nationalists, proud boys, and people at the January 6th "whatever the hell you call it" wearing merch and claiming to represent the values of the company. Dude is a "liberal" because he's a non-MAGA libertarian leaning conservative.
> 
> The canned coffee they sell in gas stations is pretty good, but I don't buy anything else from them.



Double failure. He could (should) have let the PR people issue a non-statement wrt Rittenhouse wearing a BRCC shirt.  He essentially condemned Rittenhouse before any facts were really out.  Maybe those videos he and the rest of the crew put out need to be pulled?

His condemnation of the 6 January idiots was over the top, and helped convince folks he isn't the conservative his public image conveyed.

BRCC franchising is a joke.  Inner circle folks get them, other vets don't even get a return email, this is actually why I stopped drinking their coffee.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 3, 2022)

I’m addicted to the Kona coffee they sell here. It’s so good but super expensive. I select my coffee on taste and quality, not politics.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Apr 3, 2022)

Teufel said:


> I’m addicted to the Kona coffee they sell here. It’s so good but super expensive. I select my coffee on taste and quality, not politics.



I agree with that selection criteria.

Buy it or don’t.  It’s your choice.  I’m sick of people, especially keyboard 2A “purist” commandos trying to tell me how to shop.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 3, 2022)

Teufel said:


> I’m addicted to the Kona coffee they sell here. It’s so good but super expensive. I select my coffee on taste and quality, not politics.


Kona coffee is legit.


----------



## CQB (Apr 3, 2022)

Do yourselves a favour if you're passing by.

https://www.delicious.com.au/travel...e/top-5-spots-aussie-coffee-new-york/4lTqO4Fb


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 3, 2022)

CQB said:


> Do yourselves a favour if you're passing by.
> 
> https://www.delicious.com.au/travel...e/top-5-spots-aussie-coffee-new-york/4lTqO4Fb



What sort of peasant drinks a flat white? It's all about #TeamCortado


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 3, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> What sort of peasant drinks a flat white? It's all about #TeamCortado


This kind. Hell, I invested in a pretty nice espresso machine just because no one could make me a flat white to my specs.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 3, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> This kind. Hell, I invested in a pretty nice espresso machine just because no one could make me a flat white to my specs.


Cortado will change your life.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 4, 2022)

You lot up north wouldn't know a good flat white if it smacked you in the face.


----------



## Intel Nerd (Apr 4, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Cortado will change your life.



Get a Cappuccino at Cartel Coffee Lab- they should have a few in Maricopa County. They're pretty tasty.

In terms of BRCC, I used to do the every other month auto order for coffee and get 5lbs bags of whole bean Silencer Smooth. It's pretty good, but now that I'm finishing my last bag I think I'll be shifting my market share elsewhere. I probably will buy more BRCC products in the future, but their canned drinks are insanely expensive.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 4, 2022)

CQB said:


> Do yourselves a favour if you're passing by.
> 
> https://www.delicious.com.au/travel...e/top-5-spots-aussie-coffee-new-york/4lTqO4Fb



What makes Aussie coffee special?  Are the beans picked out of Kangaroo shit?


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Apr 4, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> What makes Aussie coffee special?  Are the beans picked out of Kangaroo shit?



They just call simple drinks fancier names.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 4, 2022)

Intel Nerd said:


> Get a Cappuccino at Cartel Coffee Lab- they should have a few in Maricopa County. They're pretty tasty.
> 
> In terms of BRCC, I used to do the every other month auto order for coffee and get 5lbs bags of whole bean Silencer Smooth. It's pretty good, but now that I'm finishing my last bag I think I'll be shifting my market share elsewhere. I probably will buy more BRCC products in the future, but their canned drinks are insanely expensive.


Cartel is pretty decent. But I'm partial to Infusion Coffee & Tea Lab or Peixoto.

The Peixoto family owns a coffee plantation in Brazil, so farm to cup.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 4, 2022)

BRCC...the coffee is 'meh'.  But then, I am sufficiently satisfied with the .99 cent 32-oz coffee at 7-11.  I am 'Navy'.... I not a coffee snob, and unless you can use it as an abrasive, it's not strong enough.  And black is the only way to drink it.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 4, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> BRCC...the coffee is 'meh'.  But then, I am sufficiently satisfied with the .99 cent 32-oz coffee at 7-11.  I am 'Navy'.... I not a coffee snob, and unless you can use it as an abrasive, it's not strong enough.  And black is the only way to drink it.


Some of the best “daily” coffee I can get is from one of the local EZ Mart convenience stores by my house. I’m not sure what she does to it or puts in it, but it’s the best - and super cheap for the amount. Love the stuff. It’s my go-to when I don’t make any in the morning.


----------



## Dimethylamine (Apr 4, 2022)

Cold Brew

I'm going to get some crap, but I don't care, I'm a hipster at heart.  Cold brew all the way.  That being said, I'll put up with crappy coffee if that's all that's there.  That concentrated stuff the DFAC makes for the mermites actually pack a punch.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 4, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> You lot up north wouldn't know a good flat white if it smacked you in the face.



Had about 15 flat whites from various Perth Cafes over a four day period, or you telling me the Aussie coffee is trash?


----------



## Topkick (Apr 4, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> BRCC...the coffee is 'meh'. But then, I am sufficiently satisfied with the .99 cent 32-oz coffee at 7-11. I am 'Navy'.... I not a coffee snob, and unless you can use it as an abrasive, it's not strong enough. And black is the only way to drink it.


May be a dying breed, but not a coffee snob either. I pretty much just drink Folgers coffee and I drink it black. But, I'll occasionally drink a flat white if I'm out with the peeps and they want  to stop for fu-fu coffee.


----------



## mac21 (Apr 4, 2022)

Dimethylamine said:


> Cold Brew
> 
> I'm going to get some crap, but I don't care, I'm a hipster at heart.  Cold brew all the way.  That being said, I'll put up with crappy coffee if that's all that's there.  That concentrated stuff the DFAC makes for the mermites actually pack a punch.



I really like cold brew as well. It's less acidic and a little sweeter, so it's just a little bit of a different drink without much effort. I'm also not into hot coffee in the dead of summer.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 4, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> What makes Aussie coffee special?  Are the beans picked out of Kangaroo shit?





Anywho....I'll drink BRCC if it's the best option.  I agree with alot of folks I go off taste and A few of their blends are magical in Bailey's!!!!!


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 4, 2022)

Topkick said:


> May be a dying breed, but not a coffee snob either. I pretty much just drink Folgers coffee and I drink it black. But, I'll occasionally drink a flat white if I'm out with the peeps and they want  to stop for fu-fu coffee.



I think you are the second (maybe third) person to mention "flat white."  I have never, ever heard of it until this thread, had to look it up.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 4, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> I think you are the second (maybe third) person to mention "flat white."  I have never, ever heard of it until this thread, had to look it up.


Me too. Never heard of it until this thread.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 4, 2022)

Flat white is essentially a regular black coffee with steamed milk added


----------



## Dimethylamine (Apr 4, 2022)

Is it basically just a "cappuccino"?


----------



## Topkick (Apr 4, 2022)

Dimethylamine said:


> Is it basically just a "cappuccino"?


More like a Latte...not sweet


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 4, 2022)

Oldest got me a frother for Christmas.

Redneck math...I heat up 1/4 cup milk to an exact temp of I dont know but 45 seconds.
I then make it foam for 30 sec and put half of it in black coffee and Stur.
I then make the 2nd half super froth for 60 more sec.. like marshmallows on cocaine fluffy.
I pour it on top and then look around for someone to brag to but noone likes me.

End state I guess I make a flat white.

All parameters change if I have Baileys.


----------



## CQB (Apr 4, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> What makes Aussie coffee special?  Are the beans picked out of Kangaroo shit?


BWAHAH! It’s different from the American kind. But speaking of coffee beans & shit…what’s with Civet coffee? The first guy figuring that out must have been toungin’ for a cup of joe.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 4, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Had about 15 flat whites from various Perth Cafes over a four day period, or you telling me the Aussie coffee is trash?



Setting aside that you went to Perth* willingly I'd imagine, Aussie coffee is second only to ours. Melbourne is the place to go there for the black stuff. Wellington here would be tops IMO, especially for flat whites where it was invented.**


*Just, ew.
**Potentially contentious.


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 4, 2022)

I made the mistake of asking out loud what a flat white is in a bar just now. It's hippie Madison, so I may have started a brawl over the minutiae.

But basically a latte.


----------



## CQB (Apr 4, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> Setting aside that you went to Perth* willingly I'd imagine, Aussie coffee is second only to ours. Melbourne is the place to go there for the black stuff. Wellington here would be tops IMO, especially for flat whites where it was invented.**
> 
> 
> *Just, ew.
> **Potentially contentious.


...aaaand...PAVLOVA!


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 4, 2022)

CQB said:


> ...aaaand...PAVLOVA!


----------



## Muppet (Apr 5, 2022)

I don't drink much coffee but, if I do, I prefer spanish/Latin type. Maria makes Puerto Rican or Dominican type, in a way that it's like God damned crack to me.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 5, 2022)

I do like the Caribbean coffee, and I also dig chicory-infused coffee from the Miss/Louisiana gulf coast.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 5, 2022)

Dark roast, black with a splash of agave syrup to cut the bitterness.  Anything else is gross.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Apr 5, 2022)

Light roast, preferably East African (Ethiopia, Rwanda, etc), Hario V60, non-bleached paper filters, 30 g coffee to 420 g water.

I am the coffee nerd you meme about.


----------



## digrar (Apr 6, 2022)

Flat Whites, Phar Lap, Crowded House, blue flags with the Union Jack and stars on them, all great Aussie things. 

 Cortado sounds like a Long Mac topped up (a Perth invention, probably rife in NZ from all the FIFO miners who took it back across the ditch).


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 6, 2022)

digrar said:


> Flat Whites, Phar Lap, Crowded House, blue flags with the Union Jack and stars on them, all great Aussie things.



@CQB take him back to the home please.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 6, 2022)

Maxwell House, black, with a teaspoon each of cocoa powder, butter, and coconut oil, to make my own version of bulletproof coffee.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 6, 2022)

digrar said:


> Flat Whites, Phar Lap, Crowded House, blue flags with the Union Jack and stars on them, all great Aussie things.
> 
> Cortado sounds like a Long Mac topped up (a Perth invention, probably rife in NZ from all the FIFO miners who took it back across the ditch).



Prefer stronger coffees, so Modern Marciano or Cortado for me. Flat Whites way too much milk for me. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## AWP (Apr 6, 2022)

Too many skinny pant wearing motherfuckers in this thread. Flat white is a good primer color for your wall or how I like my ballerinas, but should never be associated with coffee.

Go haze yourselves.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Apr 6, 2022)

AWP said:


> Too many skinny pant wearing motherfuckers in this thread. Flat white is a good primer color for your wall or how I like my ballerinas, but should never be associated with coffee.
> 
> Go haze yourselves.


I wear 4” gym shorts when I’m not wearing fire-resistant coveralls, I’ll have you know


----------



## Gunz (Apr 6, 2022)

Topkick said:


> Flat white is essentially a regular black coffee with steamed milk added



That's cafe con leche.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 6, 2022)

You want to be a man? You want the best cup of real coffee you've ever had? Get one of these. The old camp percolator. Good coffee's worth waiting for. Maxwell House. "Murica.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 6, 2022)

Gunz said:


> That's cafe con leche.


versus "cafe con lecherous," which is what was in the pic @RackMaster just posted ;)


----------



## Topkick (Apr 6, 2022)

Gunz said:


> That's cafe con leche


Had to look that up but it sounds like basically the same damn thing.


----------



## CQB (Apr 6, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> @CQB take him back to the home please.


I'll swap all those for Russel Crowe.


----------



## compforce (Apr 7, 2022)

Personally I support Cool Beans Coffee Supply Atlanta  I know the owner personally and while we were in Afghanistan he was sending us about 10 lbs a month of coffee.  It's great coffee and they definitely are pro-military.  Oh, and they don't do the 12 oz bag thing like BRCC (BRCC works out to over $20/lb).


----------



## Gunz (Apr 7, 2022)

Topkick said:


> Had to look that up but it sounds like basically the same damn thing.



Very popular in Tampa.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 10, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Cortado will change your life.


Found a place with it on the menu….you did not lie, Thunder. 

That was fantastic.


----------



## Steve1839 (Apr 10, 2022)

This thread makes me miss vitamin fortified C-Ration coffee...


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 10, 2022)

ShamgarTheJudge said:


> I agree with that selection criteria.
> 
> Buy it or don’t.  It’s your choice.  I’m sick of people, especially keyboard 2A “purist” commandos trying to tell me how to shop.


Quote of the day!


----------



## Gunz (Apr 11, 2022)

Steve1839 said:


> This thread makes me miss vitamin fortified C-Ration coffee…



I linked up with my former Corpsman from VN a few years ago. He had acquired a C-ration meal and a metal canteen cup. We wanted to relive the good old days, sipping that delicious hot vitamin fortified instant coffee like we used to do, made with purified rice paddy water and cooked over a blazing chunk of C4. 

Unfortunately, we didn’t have any C4 or paddy water, so we boiled tap water on the stove. We poured the water into the canteen cup, stirred it up and had a few sips. All we could taste was the metal canteen cup. Ah, the memories. I actually think rice paddy water would’ve enhanced the flavor.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 14, 2022)

#cortadolife


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 15, 2022)

@ThunderHorse -



#CortadoLife


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 15, 2022)

Coffee should look like this.


----------



## AWP (Apr 15, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @ThunderHorse -
> 
> View attachment 39336
> 
> #CortadoLife



I used to drink coffee like that and then my balls dropped. #NonCoffeeForNonBinaries


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 15, 2022)

AWP said:


> I used to drink coffee like that and then my balls dropped. #NonCoffeeForNonBinaries


You’re a bad person.


----------



## AWP (Apr 15, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You’re a bad person.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 15, 2022)

AWP said:


> I used to drink coffee like that and then my balls dropped. #NonCoffeeForNonBinaries


Don't be a bish.


----------



## AWP (Apr 16, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Don't be a bish.



Look everyone! Cav's flexing!

Here's an emotional support Pikachu.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 16, 2022)

AWP said:


> Look everyone! Cav's flexing!
> 
> Here's an emotional support Pikachu.


That Pikachu offends me as a support animal. It must be destroyed...I don't want to be mean, but it must be killed - immediately....


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 21, 2022)

This is relevant to this conversation.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 23, 2022)

I recently embraced my new life in makeshift COCs and bought a Stanley pour-over coffee contraption from REI, a JetBoil, a bag of BRCC whole bean, a coffee bean grinder, and a food scale. 20 minutes of prep time at home + 5 minutes every morning in the field = is this even "the field"?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 24, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Speaking of chains, anyone have a Dutch Brothers near them?  The lines are worse than Chick Fila.


Just looked it up.....The closet one this way appears to be near Ft Campbell.....ROADTRIP!!!!

Also I had to dig DEEEEEP into the menu to just find a black coffee.....bet its tastey with Baileys!!!


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 25, 2022)

Xenophon said:


> I recently embraced my new life in makeshift COCs and bought a Stanley pour-over coffee contraption from REI, a JetBoil, a bag of BRCC whole bean, a coffee bean grinder, and a food scale. 20 minutes of prep time at home + 5 minutes every morning in the field = is this even "the field"?



We just put the coffee in between our cheek and gum like chew and got the transdermal/sublingual caffeine kick.  It and cold coffee were the only options.  Your "field" and my "field" weren't the same lol.  But I bet yours tastes a helluva lot better, though.


----------



## compforce (May 22, 2022)

1791 Management sends letter to Black Rifle Coffee Company (BRCC) demanding they brew up an "action plan" to address serious allegations of Corporate Governance failures and Code of Conduct violations



> 1791 Management LLC ("1791") manages certain entities that hold Black Rifle Coffee Company's shares ("Black Rifle" or the "Company"). Please do not confuse our stake as a vote of confidence in the Company's Leadership. On the contrary, in just three months of being a public company, in our opinion you have caused significant harm to your shareholders and military veterans. It is our belief that you may be one of the most dangerous CEOs in America.
> 
> We have conducted a thorough review of your Company, including actions by management, and reviews of your SEC filings. Combining this with our numerous conversations with Black Rifle lawyers and executives, we have uncovered what we believe to be the most harrowing strategy to line your pockets at the expense of others (the "Investigation"). And YES, Chief Legal Counsel and Corporate Secretary *Mr. Andrew McCormick*, it was us on the phone as you cavalierly described what I would consider a plan to screw over your public shareholders, as set forth in more detail below. It is our conclusion that your profiteering at the expense of Americans under the guise of helping military veterans reveals your shameless disregard for our most honorable citizens. Furthermore, we believe your actions as CEO reveals a pattern of gross negligence and dereliction of duty that can expose the Company to a tsunami of litigation, which we believe your public shareholders deserve to be made aware of.



2 days after that letter 1791 filed a lawsuit


> LAS VEGAS, May 19, 2022        /PRNewswire/ -- 1791 Management ("1791") filed a Securities Fraud and Market Manipulation Lawsuit against Black Rifle Coffee (BRCC). The action charges Black Rifle with *intentional violations of securities laws and fraud, *including deliberate breach of contract, breach of fiduciary duty, and negligent misrepresentation.


----------



## RackMaster (May 22, 2022)

compforce said:


> 1791 Management sends letter to Black Rifle Coffee Company (BRCC) demanding they brew up an "action plan" to address serious allegations of Corporate Governance failures and Code of Conduct violations
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days after that letter 1791 filed a lawsuit



Looking at their history, that seems to be all they do.


----------



## Kaldak (May 22, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> Looking at their history, that seems to be all they do.



Yeah, that's a fun website  😄

ETA: Not linking that click bait here.


----------



## Gunz (May 23, 2022)

Odd letter. Sounds like an internet hatchet job.


----------



## AWP (Jul 6, 2022)

It seems BRCC and the Dallas Cowboys have signed a marketing agreement. You'd think they could partner with a winning team, but I'll bet the money's right.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 6, 2022)

AWP said:


> It seems BRCC and the Dallas Cowboys have signed a marketing agreement. You'd think they could partner with a winning team, but I'll bet the money's right.



Could be worse.  They could have partnered with Carolina, pining their hopes on Baker Mayfield.


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 6, 2022)

AWP said:


> It seems BRCC and the Dallas Cowboys have signed a marketing agreement. You'd think they could partner with a winning team, but I'll bet the money's right.



Better choice than that Minnesota team 😉

I'm guessing that they like the whole tie in of "America's Team" motto.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 6, 2022)

AWP said:


> It seems BRCC and the Dallas Cowboys have signed a marketing agreement. You'd think they could partner with a winning team, but I'll bet the money's right.



This is Mike McCarthy's year to go to the Superbowl.......BRCC knows this therefore they made a good play!!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 6, 2022)

AWP said:


> It seems BRCC and the Dallas Cowboys have signed a marketing agreement. You'd think they could partner with a winning team, but I'll bet the money's right.


Certainly pissed off the libs and gun grabbers.


----------



## AWP (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaldak said:


> Better choice than that Minnesota team 😉
> 
> I'm guessing that they like the whole tie in of "America's Team" motto.


 I no longer watch the NFL. Your jab’s shelf life expired in 2019. GG’s.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Jul 6, 2022)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> This is Mike McCarthy's year to go to the Superbowl.......BRCC knows this therefore they made a good play!!!



Seems as likely as Hitler coming back to life to be guest speaker at the 2024 DNC.  All offense intended.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 6, 2022)

ShamgarTheJudge said:


> Seems as likely as Hitler coming back to life to be guest speaker at the 2024 DNC.  All offense intended.



We will see which one happens first!!!!


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Jul 6, 2022)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> We will see which one happens first!!!!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 6, 2022)

I thought this documentary on Yorktown was pretty cool.  Lafayette almost lost the battle due to his snipers falling asleep.


----------

